# Generar -24 Vdc a partir de +24 Vdc



## xengu (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Necesito generar -24Vdc 3W a partir de una fuente de +24Vdc. ¿Cononeis algún integrado *para PCB *que cumpla con esta función? tambien serbiría algún circuito con elementos discretos. 

Comentaros que el circuito que tengo que alimentar necesita de las dos alimentaciones +24 y -24 Vdc.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## crimson (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola xengu, no sé si te será útil, pero hace un tiempo tuve un problema parecido y lo resolví con ésta fuente pwm. No creo que sea exactamente lo que necesitas pero por ahí te sirve como idea. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2009)

La fuente de "crimson" parece muy buena, de echo me guarde el diseño, pero para 125mA de consumo es un tanto exagerada.

Con un oscilador (Con un 555) y un par de transistores de potencia se puede armar un oscilador de potencia que rectificado te puede dar tus 125mA


----------



## yoelmicro (Jul 10, 2009)

xengu:

Tal como comento fogonazo es posible realizar una fuente (dc-dc).
Te comento que este circuito no lo he probado pero debe cumplir con tus necesidades.
Atraves del control deberás poder Adj el valor a la salida del conversor, espero te ayude en algo……..


----------



## littlebat (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola xengu,

Mira a ver si la referencia "JCB0324S24" del siguiente link te puede servir:
http://www.xppower.com/pdfs/SF_JCB.pdf

Es una fuente de 3W de xp-power. La tensión de entrada puede variar entre 18V y 36V, y a la salida puedes obtener 24V aislados, por lo que conectando la masa de tu circuito al terminal positivo de la fuente, en el negativo tendrías -24V con respecto de la masa. Es para montar en PCB, through-hole.

Sino, ésta es la página de xp-power con más posibles opciones.
http://www.xppower.com/productSelection.php?groupid=100032&lang=EN

Un saludo


----------



## neutron (Jul 12, 2009)

che..pero vos tenes +24v de continua y queres pasarlo a -24v de continua? :s..

si invertis los bornes? :|


----------



## xengu (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Excelentes aportaciones, gracias por todo. 

Desde circuitos con elementos pasivos hasta integrados. Me habeis sido de gran ayuda. 

Un saludo a la comunidad.


----------



## xengu (Jul 13, 2009)

neutron dijo:
			
		

> che..pero vos tenes +24v de continua y queres pasarlo a -24v de continua? :s..
> 
> si invertis los bornes? :|



Necedito ambas alimentanciones +24dc y -24 dc por lo que invirtiendo las bornas obtendria -24V pero me faltarian los +24V.

Gracias de todos modos.

Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Abr 30, 2012)

yoelmicro dijo:


> xengu:
> 
> Tal como comento fogonazo es posible realizar una fuente (dc-dc).
> Te comento que este circuito no lo he probado pero debe cumplir con tus necesidades.
> Atraves del control deberás poder Adj el valor a la salida del conversor, espero te ayude en algo……..



Hola!
Resulta que necesito usar una alimentación de ±12V a partir de una batería de coche de +12V.
El circuito que adjuntas podría servir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2012)

Selkir dijo:


> Hola!
> Resulta que necesito usar una alimentación de ±12V a partir de una batería de coche de +12V.
> El circuito que adjuntas podría servir?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/


----------



## Selkir (Abr 30, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo. Estuve buscando y no encontré nada. Se ve que no busqué bien.


----------



## flakopro (May 19, 2020)

crimson dijo:


> Hola xengu, no sé si te será útil, pero hace un tiempo tuve un problema parecido y lo resolví con ésta fuente pwm. No creo que sea exactamente lo que necesitas pero por ahí te sirve como idea. Saludos C


mi duda es a la hora de buscar ese toroide....como es que debería enrollarlo si es necesario y si el integrado (LM3524)en caso de no encontrarlo puedo sustituirlo por otro


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2020)

Le estás dando mil vueltas por no usar el buscador , si lo que querés es alimentar el TDA2050 hay montones de post con alimentadores a partir de una batería de 12 V . . .  montones !


----------



## flakopro (May 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le estás dando mil vueltas por no usar el buscador , si lo que querés es alimentar el TDA2050 hay montones de post con alimentadores a partir de una batería de 12 V . . .  montones !


se bien que usted y fogonazo son bien estrictos con las normas del foro...pero aunque no creas he buscado en lo que se ha posteado aqui y no he encontrado en ningun lugar una explicación de como hacer ese toroide...realmente no se mucho de fuentes conmutadas pero si se que uno de los problemas principales a la hora de construirla es la selección del transformador que se debe usar...pero gracias de todas formas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2020)

Aquí tenés todas las fuentes y todos los amplificadores que las usan :

Fuentes de alimentación y amplificadores para auto automotor carro coche.


----------

